# Trialing in the rain



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

In CA probably 99% of our trials are outdoors regardless of weather conditions. My first novice A trial was in the snow as we had a light dusting of snow the evening before. It actually turned out to be the best score, Baylee ever received because she does well in brisk cold weather. I, on the other hand, am not so wild about cold weather conditions.

Well, this weekend we are entered in our first trial since last year and it is windy and rainy this evening. The rain is expected to lighten up and possibly stop by Sunday, which is when I am entered and I am hoping the weather forecasters are right for once.

We are entered in utility A and if the grounds are midly soggy I think it will be fine for running and jumping. However if it is raining or the grounds are too mushy I will likely not show as I don't want to risk her injury. 

I am attempted to give it a attempt even if it is raining but I know that would probably be a big mistake for so many reasons. At any rate I'll be busy checking the weather reports and hope for the best.

I have seen agility dogs run and jump in the rain and mud on frequent occasions without incident. Am I being too cautious by not showing if it is wet? I think I am trying to convince myself because I was so looking forward to showing at this trial this weekend and I really don't mind a little rain. It's more about my dog's safety...any thoughts....?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't show in the wet. I have actually traveled 5 hours to a show and turned around when it started raining. 

I will also pull from agility - I tried Casey once when he was young and he crashed a triple jump so will no longer show even young and athletic dogs who have trained in the rain. I see dogs that do very well in wet conditions, but I don't personally have 'mudders' so consider it a donation to the club as opposed to my vet when I pull.

If you do decide to show, you might wish to consider leaving his nails a bit longer than usual so he has some gripping power.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I show my dogs rain or shine. In New England, the saying is to "wait a minute and the weather will change...." One particular out door show is in mid May. I have shown in the rain, snow, and 80 degree temps at this show. One year, I was showing in Utility A with my little compact golden in the rain. I sent her to the articles, she ran past the articles to the puddle on the other side. After splashing in the puddle, she came back to the articles, picked up the correct one and brought it back to front!! The judge owns Chessies and he told me his dogs would've never made it out of the puddle! Anyway as is so typical for Utility A, she was the only qualifier, so she won the class.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom your post gave me a chuckle. I could just picture your pup checking out the puddle. Fo Baylee, rain means "oh mom I don't want to get my feet wet!". 

Since the show is 2 hours away it could be raining here and not there and vice versa so most likely we'll go and if nothing else get some show ground experience in for my youngster, Baxter.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would say go and decide from there. Watch the other dogs, get a feel for the footing. I don't think it is worth if it is bad enough your dog could slip.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Laney girl did a lot of silly things in the ring. When she was younger, we were showing in Novice B at the Yankee Golden specialty. On her recall, she always came like a rocket. So, I called her to front, she started like a rocket, then something caught her eye in the Open ring... she went over to check out Open. Then she remembered she was on a recall. She ran back to me like a rocket and it looked like she would run past me and out of the ring. At the last minute she came to front. Another time in Utility, she checked out the judge's skirt before going back to the articles.... She was a fun dog and I miss her every day that she has been gone.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think I'd show a dog who I knew didn't like rainy, wet conditions. To me, no sense going in expecting "poop face". Utility is hard enough w/o weather-induced poop face! I know you've also worked long and hard to rehab Bailey's back issue, so I'd probably be more cautious than normal regarding jumping on wet grass.

If you're up for the drive, go and see how things look... It's definitely a great opportunity for Baxter. If the weather falls into place, then you can show Bailey, too.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We ran agility today, stopped raining while we ran, but conditions were pretty wet. I will run my dogs in the rain, but they are "mudders" they love running in the rain and I have never seen a problem with their footing. We do have nice rubber contacts here in SoCal though, so that would make a difference.

I think it depends on the dog, if they don't like the rain, there is no way I would want to make them compete... I know some dogs who have a tendency to slip and skid in dry conditions, I would be more hesitant to run a dog like that in the rain.

Handlers on the other hand, I have a harder time getting around. I have also seen people slip in the rain, so you need to be careful of that. 

GOOD LUCK! BTW, I think it is supposed to be better weather tomorrow, at least last time I looked.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I don't think I'd show a dog who I knew didn't like rainy, wet conditions. To me, no sense going in expecting "poop face". Utility is hard enough w/o weather-induced poop face! I know you've also worked long and hard to rehab Bailey's back issue, so I'd probably be more cautious than normal regarding jumping on wet grass.
> 
> If you're up for the drive, go and see how things look... It's definitely a great opportunity for Baxter. If the weather falls into place, then you can show Bailey, too.


You are so right about being careful with Baylee's back. She is doing great at the moment. Several of us are going so I think it will make a nice adventure for Baxter and if the grounds aren't bad and there is no rain Baylee will show. Otherwise we will all be spectators.



sammydog said:


> We ran agility today, stopped raining while we ran, but conditions were pretty wet. I will run my dogs in the rain, but they are "mudders" they love running in the rain and I have never seen a problem with their footing. We do have nice rubber contacts here in SoCal though, so that would make a difference.
> 
> I think it depends on the dog, if they don't like the rain, there is no way I would want to make them compete... I know some dogs who have a tendency to slip and skid in dry conditions, I would be more hesitant to run a dog like that in the rain.
> 
> ...


The show is at Bates Nut Farm in Valley Center. Any idea what the grounds are like?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> The show is at Bates Nut Farm in Valley Center. Any idea what the grounds are like?


Oh darn, I wish I could give you more info, but I have never been there... I do have to say driving through Escondido today, it was raining the hardest there. I think we have gotten more rain down this way than up there. Do you know anyone that was there today? That said, I have heard the grounds there are very nice. We are going to have our Specialty there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Should have kept my mouth shut! Totally fell on my butt today!!! :doh: At least all the mud cushioned my fall. 

But the dogs still did not have a problem... I was not wearing my shoes with tread, because they are not waterproof (oops), but I changed them quickly for my next run with Barley! :

How did it go today?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you weren't hurt. Sounds like you still had rain today. We had a beautiful dry day today.

Any updates on how Baylee did today?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Should have kept my mouth shut! Totally fell on my butt today!!! :doh: At least all the mud cushioned my fall.
> 
> But the dogs still did not have a problem... I was not wearing my shoes with tread, because they are not waterproof (oops), but I changed them quickly for my next run with Barley! :
> 
> How did it go today?


Sorry you took a tumble! Hope it didn't bruise anything but your pride.
Baylee didn't qualify (actually no one in UA qualified) at the trial but it didn't rain. The grounds were solid and not slippery so we showed. It was cold, however, when we arrived in the morning it was 37 degrees which made Baylee very perky and excited and me just plain frozen. She sailed right over the jumps without hesitation. Even though we didn't qualify I was thrilled that she seemed comfortable and her back doesn't seem to be bothering her today. That is a BIG plus! 
I took Baxter to visit the variety of animals they had on the grounds, pigs, turkeys, goats, geese, llamas and various others. The grunting pigs scared the pants off of Baxter when he passed by but it was a fun opportunity for my youngster to be exposed to other things. Although it was cloudy and cold it was a fun day and did I say no rain! Yay!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad to hear things went well in spite of the NQ.. Glad to hear she is good today too!
Congrats on a sucessful outing!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like Baylee and Baxter both had great days  You know, before I got to Utility and Agility I never understood how sometimes a NQ is just such a great feeling .. now I do understand and to see Baylee flying over those jumps must have been such a beautiful sight.


----------

